# Diabetes association Paphos



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone know the address to the Diabetes association Paphos? I know it is somewhere close to Carrefour


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Anyone know the address to the Diabetes association Paphos? I know it is somewhere close to Carrefour


Hope that this may help you.

IABETIC SUPPORT GROUP.

Meets at the St Pauls Pillar Restaurant in Kato Paphos on the 1st Tuesday of every month.
Telephone: 99861279 for further enquires and time of meet.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Hope that this may help you.
> 
> IABETIC SUPPORT GROUP.
> 
> ...


No that I know. But I need to go to the diabetes association to pick up a meter


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> No that I know. But I need to go to the diabetes association to pick up a meter


Have you telephonedc them to get directions?


----------



## PAPHOS PODIATRY CLINIC (Jun 18, 2015)

*Cyprus Diabetes Association- Sugar Meter*

Dear,

The Registered Diabetes Association is located literally behind the bar Boulevard in the heart of Paphos City Center. It is not close to the Carrefour. 
Once you are at the traffic lights and Boulevard Bar is on your right hand side you turn right and go downhill were lots of shops are and you also have Guess shop on your left hand side.. 
You take the 1st right turn is an uphill, on the end of the road you turn right and you park were a pharmacy is on your right hand side. The association is exaclty opposide that pharmacy. It has a white sign with green letters stating the associations name and is a small building. 
The receptionist as she is a volunteer is only there early hours of the morning but best to call the President Mr. Antreas on 99652305, he can then make sure you meet them on time to buy a meter.

Myself I am a registered podiatrist trained at the University of Southampton in the United Kindom and worked in the NHS in Birmingham. I have now established in Cyprus after 8 years in the UK and I am running my own private podiatry-chiropody in Paphos city center. 
I am always helping the Diabetes Association in organising events and volunteering with them to promote patient education for diabetes care. Yesterday I gave a speech on Educating the Diabetic Foot. Ofcourse the speech was in greek but if you feel that we can arrange for British expats to listen to some educational material from a healthcare professional by all means I happy to help out.

I hope this has been helpful.

Should you need any advice please contact me on +357 26 220 100/+357 99 28 11 11


----------

